# New Member



## SteveNC (Jan 17, 2014)

Wanted to introduce myself before jumping into the discussions. I am an engineer by trade and part time self defense and personal protection consultant in North Carolina with an eye towards moving full time into the self defense consulting industry. I do self defense seminars/ personal training, security consulting for corporations and some local LEO training as well. My 20 year background ranges from many boxing disciplines to Muay Thai, Krav Maga and some Systema.

Look forward to meeting some good folks that share my passion!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome, Steve.


----------



## K-man (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome to MT. I'll look forward to hearing how you are using your martial arts training in your security work. 
:wavey:


----------



## Takai (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome!!!


----------



## CNida (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome to MT, SteveNC. I too wouldn't mind to pick your brain a bit in regards to martial arts and security work.

This is a great community, here. Very nice people (mostly) and very informative.


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## SteveNC (Jan 18, 2014)

K-man said:


> Welcome to MT. I'll look forward to hearing how you are using your martial arts training in your security work.
> :wavey:



Putting the educational aspects of SD aside (which is a large part of what I instruct) I pull a lot of my physical training from various forms of Boxing, Muay Thai and Judo. I have incorporated Krav Maga techniques into what I instruct as well as some of the more realistic aspects of Systema; which is a great system when looked upon as an enhancer to your total training package.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome Steve!  Very glad you joined us here


----------



## CNida (Jan 18, 2014)

SteveNC said:


> Putting the educational aspects of SD aside (which is a large part of what I instruct) I pull a lot of my physical training from various forms of Boxing, Muay Thai and Judo. I have incorporated Krav Maga techniques into what I instruct as well as some of the more realistic aspects of Systema; which is a great system when looked upon as an enhancer to your total training package.



I am literally dying to learn Systema. I hear its favorable to come in with training on another art before you learn Systema but I think it will work just fine.


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom  listens."


----------



## SteveNC (Jan 19, 2014)

CNida said:


> I am literally dying to learn Systema. I hear its favorable to come in with training on another art before you learn Systema but I think it will work just fine.
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> ...



I'll give you some quick advice on Systema. It is widely misunderstood like many things mainly due to the fact that people run to Youtube to "check it out". Systema is still new to me as well (about 1 1/2 years into it) but you really have to take a step back and understand the "core concepts" of it to understand why it CAN be extremely effective for advanced trainers and beginners alike. It is extremely difficult to find quality places to train IMO which has led people to judge it based on internet perceptions. When people ask me about it and whether or not they should jump in I suggest they go into it knowing what they want from it and what they are LIKELY to gain in return in most gyms that offer Systema instruction. If you can find a quality self defense minded establishment or personal trainer who has cut it down to what is effective go for it as a supplement to your current training. If however you run across an instructor who teaches it like the Bible turn around and walk away


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome.  It will be very easy to remember your name.


----------



## SteveNC (Jan 21, 2014)

Steve said:


> Welcome.  It will be very easy to remember your name.



Apparently it will be extremely easy. Doesn't take much to ruffle feathers around here. LOL


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2014)

Depends on the topic and the posters, I think.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 23, 2014)

SteveNC said:


> Wanted to introduce myself before jumping into the discussions. I am an engineer by trade and part time self defense and personal protection consultant in North Carolina with an eye towards moving full time into the self defense consulting industry. I do self defense seminars/ personal training, security consulting for corporations and some local LEO training as well. My 20 year background ranges from many boxing disciplines to Muay Thai, Krav Maga and some Systema.
> 
> Look forward to meeting some good folks that share my passion!



Welcome to MT!  Don't worry about ruffling feathers  Even if/when it happens, I think most people move past it pretty quick.


----------



## CNida (Jan 24, 2014)

SteveNC said:


> Apparently it will be extremely easy. Doesn't take much to ruffle feathers around here. LOL



It is very easy. I've found all it takes is to have an opinion different from someone elses, and some people take offense to that. LOL.

"Agree with me or ur a stoopid head!!!"


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## donald1 (Jan 24, 2014)

that is a interesting combination, good luck with the forums there's a lot of things here
Best of luck with your chosen styles


----------



## trijohn (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Steve... It's a pleasure meeting you.  I am John (Site name: TriJohn), I am also a new member and would very much like to be accepting into this really cool communication forum.  Here's a brief into on me:  I'm currently employed full time with the Fed Gov't (Wash. DC) looking at retirement within the next 3/4 years and coincidentally will be moving the NC (Charlotte area).  I've studied Martial Arts for over 30 years with a BB in Wu-Su Kung Fu, Shotakan and received my 3rd BB in Combat Kuntao (Capital Hts, Md).  I'm the only Guro of the Combat Kuntao ( a system with emphasis on several components:  Stick Fighting(Arnis), Weapon Disarm, Grappling, Domog, Silart, Philippino Boxing & Chin Na (Seize&Contro).  If anyone is interested in seeing more on Combat Kuntao, please check us out on:  www.combatKuntao.com and meet my instructor and founder of the system.  My instructor is also one of GrandMaster Bobby Tibota (Balentawak).  Who's also in the NC area.  I"m also a Personal Protection Spec. via DCJS in VA.  Over the past couple of years, I've been trained as a Women's Personal Safety Instructor.  I truly believe we need more emphasis on Women's Safety especially for our College girls.  But anyhow....did I say brief intro. OPS!!!!


----------



## trijohn (Feb 3, 2014)

After reading my intro message, I meant to say that I am the only Guro Instructor of Combat kuntao in Va.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 7, 2014)

Another Steve! However, I train in wing chun...so we can be distinguished that way. Wing Chun Steve here, saying hello.


----------

